# Calculating the WORST compatibility for villagers...



## Chungus (Aug 1, 2020)

In my several months of playing the game, I’ve yet to actually witness a full-blown fight. Sure, I’ve had to deliver make-up gifts, but I’ve never seen the fights that lead up to that point. I feel like my villagers may have too much chemistry...

Since I’m going to have an open plot soon, I’ve been toying with the idea of introducing a villager that purposefully clashes with the others. Trouble is, I’m not sure where I can calculate and generate a list of bad villagers. The calculation tools I see only show a general list of “recommended” villagers and not the other way around.

Where can I come up with a list of incompatible villagers? If it helps, my permanent villagers (so far) are Kevin, Dom, Shari, Drago, Dobie, Walt, Purrl, and Graham.

Thank you!


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Aug 1, 2020)

By incompatible, you mean personalities that don't get along...?

If so-* here is a website* that evaluates each personality and tells you who they do/doesn't get along with!


----------



## Chungus (Aug 1, 2020)

Thanks for the link! What I mean by compatibility is whether or not a specific villager will get along with another villager based on even more than just personality type!

It takes into account other factors like species and star sign, and is traditionally ranked on a scale from 1-13, with 13 being the most compatible.

I am looking for a villager that will strike low numbers with my other villagers!


----------



## MelodyRivers (Aug 1, 2020)

I’ve only had minor disagreements for the most part where two villagers are talking and one gets kind of upset but they usually walk away fine. The only villager that ever got full blown mad or made someone else full blown mad was Diva. She’s gone now


----------



## Ginkgo (Aug 1, 2020)

so was I supposed to know - after 14 years of playing this game - that there's WAY more variables to villager compatibility than just their personalities, or was I meant to find that out just now through this thread?

But regardless, my interest is now piqued, so I went and found a website that calculates the compatibility of up to 22 villagers at a time you can input from a list. This may be of some use for OP:
https://d.japamori.com/shindan_en.html
The website is a bit clunky, and they also still list Sanrio and Amiibo villagers and those from e+ and other games that we haven't seen in a while, but I went ahead and put all my considered villagers in and this is what I got:




What makes me super sad yet is hilarious at the same time is the fact that Wade and Alice won't get along, because I actually had planned to put the both of them in an area all by themselves. But matter of fact, Wade apparently can't really hit it off with anybody! My poor baby penguin 

Very happy to see that Stitches and Raymond got at least up to a 10, because these two are going to live right near my RR and I want them to be friends so badly lol. Reneigh and Stitches is also a very cute combo, so are Willow and Rasher

That being said, they may have changed this mechanic in this iteration of the game. Does anybody know for sure if it still works that way? Because I just found out about this like five minutes ago lmao


----------



## nonobadkitty (Aug 1, 2020)

I'm not sure, but I used to have Elvis (Cranky personality) and he seemed to only get along with a couple of my villagers. He'd get the "huff and puff" angry stomping thing quite often, it was kind of funny.  At the time my other villagers were Canberra, Anabelle, Fauna, Clay, Raymond, Pashima, Ozzie, Freya, and Mallory. I forget for sure, but I think he fought with Anabelle the most.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Aug 2, 2020)

I have no reason to disbelieve this, and so this isn’t intended as an argument. But it is funny, the two islanders who seem to have the most ‘friendship’ on my island (and have never fought, that I recall) are Bangle and Flurry. And they score...really really low.



fruitwreath said:


> so was I supposed to know - after 14 years of playing this game - that there's WAY more variables to villager compatibility than just their personalities, or was I meant to find that out just now through this thread?
> 
> But regardless, my interest is now piqued, so I went and found a website that calculates the compatibility of up to 22 villagers at a time you can input from a list. This may be of some use for OP:
> https://d.japamori.com/shindan_en.html
> ...



The information I saw all said it was assumed it worked this way because it did in new leaf and nothing has come out saying it doesn’t. But cautiously, it seems like at least no one has disproved it? 

I’m torn about whether I want it to be true or not.


----------



## Mu~ (Aug 2, 2020)

There's an app called ACNH Life that tells you the compatibility between your favorite villagers.


----------



## TortimerCrossing (Aug 2, 2020)

Marshal irritates most of my villagers hahahah


----------

